# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Forcat e RENEA

## Lezhjani

Me kerkese te bursa 33, po e vendos ne forum artikullin per RENEA, sebashku me perkthimin ne shqip per ata qe s'dine italisht. Seshpejti do botohet edhe ne amerikanen Special OPS Journal. Per biografi policesh te rene ne krye te deetyres, vizitoni sitin tim http://digilander.iol.it/albanianfirearms/ 
Mirepres verejtje dhe sugjerime. Faleminderit. 
Pellumb Z. Nili 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Nuk dita si te vendos imazhet, kush te dije e autorizoj qe ti vendose ne forum. 
Ketu eshte perkthimi shqip. 

Forcat Speciale Shqiptare 
Burrat e RENEA-s jane diamanti i Forcave te Rendit ne Shqiperi. Me gjithe situaten e veshtire te kaluar nga vendi ballkanik, ky repart ka mbrojtur gjithmone Ligjshmerine, duke paguar nje cmim shume te larte. 
Le te shohim kush jane, si sterviten dhe si jane te pajisur. 

Jemi kaq afer Shqiperise, dhe degjojme shume per problemet dramatike qe egzistojne ne ate vend, shume nga te cilat vuhen edhe nga Italia. Vjen normale pyetja, per ta thene me fjalet e shkrimtarit dhe publiçistit te shquar Alfio Caruso, "po a eshte ndokush ne ate Vend qe nuk e ule kurre Flamurin e Ligjit"? Natyrisht c'do vend ka te miret dhe te keqinjte, por problemi duhet shikuar dhe jetuar ne nje dimension tjeter! Sa eshte i afte nje Shtet te perballoje nje realitet te caktuar? Di me siguri qe Shqiperia po kalon nje periudhe te krahasueshme me Italine e fillimit te pasluftes se dyte boterore, por di qe tash 10 vjet, me shume se 320 police, gjykates dhe perfaqesues tjere te Ligjit, jane vrare sepse benin Detyren! 

Historia e 326 
Ne 1982, u krijua Batalioni 326 i Min se Brend te Shqiperise i cili fillimisht pat detyra anti-somoza (antiturme, anti-demostrate). 
Elementet e perzgjedhur, ishin ushtarake profesioniste, dhe vinin kryesisht nga Policia, nga Garda (njesi ushtarake elite ne varesi te MRP), nga Ushtria dhe nga zhytesit e Marines Luftarake. Nga 1982 deri ne 1990, u impenjuan kryesisht ne stadiume, ku si rezultat i problemeve social-ekonomike te Vendit, ishte shtuar violenca e tifozeve. Gjate kesaj periudhe, u perdoren veç dy here ne konflikte te armatosura, njehere ne 1983 kur nga brigjet italiane erdhi nje bande prej 5 shqiptaro-amerikanesh te implikuar ne trafikun nderkombetar te kokaines (do degjojme te flasim perseri per ta ne 2001 ne operacionin "Journey Italia"), te cilet vendosen te sfidonin te vetem diktaturen e pergjakeshme komuniste, dhe u vrane te gjithe. 
Pak kohe me vone, nderhyne kunder nje vrasesi qe ishte ngujuar ne Shkoder. 
Me trazimet e 1990, Reparti rekrutoi shume ushtare te sherbimit te detyrueshem ushtarak, te cilet paten vetem detyra antisomoze. I reni i pare i Repartit, qe pikerisht nje nga keta ushtare i vrare ne 91 me gjak te ftohte nga nje bande kriminelesh, kur ishte vetem 21 vjec. 
Gjate demostratave popullore qe tronditen nga themelet diktaturen qe mbreteronte qe nga 1994, Reparti 326 pat meriten qe te mos kalonte ne ekstreme, te mos keqtrajtonte popullin, te mos behej nje njesi vrasesish ne sherbim te nje diktature qe po vdiste. Por kreu detyren, duke ruajtur Institucionet me ndershmeri e asnjeanesi. Qe atehere, ky repart, fitoi reputacionin te cilin e gezon edhe sot, te nje njesie te perbere nga profesioniste serioze e te pakurruptueshem, qe i jane besnike vetem Ligjit. Faktikisht, ne Shqiperine e sotme, RENEA eshte e nderuar dhe e respektuar nga pjesa e shendoshe e shoqerise, dhe ja kane friken te gjithe ata qe nuk pranojne rregullat e bashkejeteses se qyteteruar. 
Ne Janar te 1991, nen presione te jashtme dhe te brendeshme, qeveria e atehereshme shpalli nje amnisti per te gjithe te burgosurit politike, qe vuanin denimet ne shume burgjet dhe kampet e shperndara ne gjithe Vendin. Ne te njejtat burgje, vuanin denimet edhe te burgosurit ordinere, te cilet kur kuptuan se amnistia nuk do i perfshinte, shkaktuan crregullime, qe arriten kulmin me rebelimin e te burgosurve ordinere te burgut te Shenkollit, ku disa dhjetera te denuar, moren peng disa gardiane, dhe u armatosen me armet e tyre. 326 stabilizoi rendin vetem me ndihmen e lotesjellesit dhe plumbave plastike, pa asnje viktime qofte nga pengjet, qofte nga pengmarresit. Qe atehere efekti frikesues per keqberesit i Repartit ka qene i dukshem. 
Me arritjen e pluralizmit politik ne Shqiperi, filloi rindertimi i instituicioneve demokratike te brishta, ku ne emer te nje kryqezate antikomuniste, u larguan nga funksionet e tyre shume juriste dhe investigatore te zotet, shume nga te cilet nuk ishin kompromentuar me regjimin komunist. Kjo i lejoi kriminalitetit te organizuar nderkombetar, qe te vendoste bazat e para ne vendin me te varfer te Evropes, sigurisht ne bashkepunim me kriminalitetin shqiptar, qe shume shpejt do te behej ajo cangrene e tmerreshme qe eshte sot. Keto fakte cuan ne shtimin e akteve te dhuneshme si vrasje, sekuestrim personi dhe trafiqe te paligjeshme. Keshtu qe ishte e pamundur per Repartin qe te mbante nje doppio rrol (shpetim pengjesh-antisomoze), per keto aresye ne Nentor 1991, pas nje procesi shume te rrepte seleksionimi, rreth 80 operatore nga 600 te 326 formuan RENEA. Pjesa e tjeter, se bashku me anetare te tjerave njesi elite, formuan FNSH, qe te organizuara sipas CRS francez (Corpe Republiquane de Securité- trupat republikane te sigurimit), jane te shperndara ne 12 prefekturat shqiptare, dhe kane detyra qe nga antisomoza, ne ato tipike te trupave SWAT (special weapons and tactics-trupa speciale tip FNSH, ose grup i gatshem te policive lokale USA. Fjala SWAT perdoret gabimisht si sinonim i njesive antiterroriste). Kurse RENEA duhet te merret me shpetimin e pengjeve, luften kunder terrorizmit dhe formave shume te dhunshme te krimit. 
Qe nga 1991, RENEA ka humbur tre burra ne aksion, dhe ka patur me shume se 40 te plagosur rende. Qofte Reparti, qofte elemente te saj te vecante, kane marre dekoratat me te larta te Shtetit Shqiptar, dhe nga shume vende perendimore. 

PERBERJA E REPARTIT 
Reparti eshte i perbere nga 120-200 operatore (numri i sakte eshte sekret shteteror). Fillimisht ishte i organizuar sipas sistemit ushtarak te Regjimentit 22 Special Air Service (SAS) britanik, me skuadra baze prej 4 personash. Kjo sepse Policia Shqiptare ishte nje organizate ushtarake, dhe ishte parashikuar perdorimi i policise ne rast lufte. Reforma e Policise Shqiptare, ka perjashtuar detyrat ushtarake te saj ne rast lufte, keshtu qe edhe RENEA eshte riorganizuar ne kete fryme, duke marre si pike referimi jo me SAS, por njesi evropiane me detyre eskluzivisht rendi publik si gjermanen GSG-9 (GrenschutzGruppe 9-gruppi 9 i Policise Federale Kufitare), 
italianet GIS (Grupo intervento speciale i karabiniereve) dhe NOCS (nucleo centrale operativo di sicureza i policise), francezen GIGN (Groupe de Sécurité et d'Intervention de la Gendarmerie Nationale e xhandarmerise) etj. Por taktikat e referimit, si per te gjitha njesite antiterroriste te botes mbeten ato te SAS. 
Reparti eshte i perbere nga Negociatore, Nderhyres, Sniper, Alpiniste, Zhytes, Xheniere, nje njesi e vogel Kinofile, Logjistike. Seleksioni zhvillohet njehere ne vit, dhe zgjat 12 jave. Kandidatet vijne per 90 % nga Policia dhe Garda, 10 % vijne nga Forcat Speciale te Ushtrise, nga Komandot dhe palombaret e Marines Luftarke. 
Ne rast se nje kandidat qe vjen nga Forcat e armatosura kalon seleksionin, i duhet te perballoje edhe nje kurs 6-mujor polico-ligjor. Mosha maksimale e kandidateve eshte 26 vjec, dhe duhet te kene minimumi 2 vjet sherbim ne njesite e origjines. Dy javet e para te seleksionit, te ashtuquajtura "skremimi" duhet ta kalojne te gjithe operativet e Repartit me perjashtim te Negociatoreve dhe personelit te logjistikes. "Skremimi" eshte nje menyre shume e ashper por efikase per te kuptuar se kush nga kandidatet i ka cilesite psiko-fizike, per te bere pjese ne Repart. Konsiston ne marshime te sforcuara me komplet luftarak, çante shpine 35 kg, AK 47 me tete karikatore plot, thike, pistolete, kundergaz, radio taktike. Marshimet kryhen ne kushte shume te veshtira, nje dite ne malet e Veri-Lindjes, nje dite ne kriporet e Vlores apo kenetat e Durresit dhe te Lezhes. Rreth 75% e kandidateve terhiqen ne kete faze, dhe sinqerisht askush nuk mund ti kritikoje, pasi keto dy jave jane nje ferr i vertete. Dita e fundit i rezervohet proves se infiltrimit, kandidatet lihen ne ndonje qoshe te humbur te Shqiperise, me Policine dhe mbi 200 komando e gardiste qe i ndjekin. Kandidatet duhet te paraqiten ne qendren e Repartit ne Tirane. Kush kapet, kthehet ne shtepi! Instruktoret qe kryejne seleksionin dhe stervitjen, jane vete veterane te Repartit, dhe ne stervitje jane infleksibel dhe te pameshirshem. Sigurisht nuk do ti gezonte idea qe te kishin perkrah ne operacion persona te paafte. 
RROLI I VESHTIRE I NEGOCIATOREVE 
Keta individe konsiderohen si diamanti i repartit. Nga 1991 deri me sot kane zgjedhur pa gjakderdhje mbi 500 nga 600 e me shume raste ngujimesh me ose pa peng. Te jesh Negociator i nje CTU (counter terrorism unit - njesi antiterrorizem) eshte shume e nderlikuar, por personalisht besoj se ne Shqiperi kjo detyre eshte shume me delikate. Kjo per shkak te tradites se gjakmarrjes e parashikuar nga Kanunet, kode nderi te fiseve te Maleve shqiptare. Shqiperia eshte nje vend i vogel, por ka dallime te pabesueshme nga krahina ne krahine ne tradita, temperament, konceptim te Drejtesise, dialekte, stil jetese dhe besime fetare. Keto dallime jane rezultat i eventeve historike, qe e kane bere shqiptarin shume izolacionist dhe konservator. Kjo per te shpjeguar se c'do te thote te jesh perfaqesues i Ligjit dhe vecanerisht Negociator ne shqiperi. Te gjithe Negociatoret kane minimumi 10 vjet ne Polici, jane shume te ekuilibruar nga ana psiko-emotive, njohin ne menyre te persosur dialektet, mentalitetin dhe temperamentin e krahinave te ndryshme. 
Pervec diplomes ne Drejtesi ose ne Akademine e Policise, kryejne studime pas universitare ne psikologjine kriminale dhe ate te aplikuar. Pervec kesaj, kalojne periudha te ndryshme trajnimi, ne struktura analoge te FBI, dhe te agjensive tjera federale te Shba. Negociatoret jane te paret qe nderhyjne dhe mbajne frenat e operacionit ne dore. Pa nje urdher te tyrin, nuk nderhyhet me force, me perjashtim te rastit kur vritet nje peng. Per fat te keq ne Shqiperi, shume ngujime me ose pa peng, kryhen nga persona qe nuk kane qene kontigjent, pasi kane kryer vrasje per hakmarrje. Ne 10-vjecarin e fundit jane shtuar vrasjet e kryera nga familjaret e vajzave te grabitura dhe te detyruara te behen prostituta. Nje baba qe vret grabitesin dhe perdhunuesin e se bijes, ne Shqiperi (e mbase kudo) konsiderohet hero. Nga ana tjeter, nje veper penale si vrasja me paramendim (pamvaresisht nga rrethanat ne te cilat eshte kryer), duhet ndeshkuar sipas Ligjit, por duke garantuar te drejtat njerezore te personit qe ka kryer vrasjen. Ne keto momente delikate, hyn ne "loje", Negociatori, i cili duhet te perpiqet me c'do kusht te zhbllokoje situaten, duke bere c'mos te evitohen me c'do kusht gjakderdhje te metejshme. 

SKUADRAT E NDERHYRJES 
Skuadra baze e nderhyrjes eshte e perbere prej 5 operatoresh, por sipas rrethanave, mund te krijohen skuadra prej 3-9 operatoresh. Ne rrolin e nderhyresit (inkursorit), jane te stervitur te gjithe operativet e Repartit. Secili prej tyre eshte i stervitur ne perdorimin e armeve (perfshi qitjen sniper), arte marciale, CQB (close quartier battle - luftime ne vende te mbyllura), fast rope (zbritja me litar nga catite dhe helicopteri), teknika infiltrimi, mbrojtje e VIP-ave, trasmetime dhe pergjime radio, fotografi, topografi dhe lundrim tokesor, alpinizem dhe zhytje. Secili operator perballon fillimisht nje kurs 3 mujor per infermier dhe periudha te ndryshme axhornimi prane urgjencave dhe sallave te operacioneve. I jepet shume rendesi mesimit te gjuheve te huaja, pasi vazhdimisht bashkepunohet me kolege te huaj, ose veprohet kunder terroristeve dhe krimineleve jo-shqiptare. Italishten e flasin pothuajse te gjithe, njihen mire edhe gjermanishtja, anglishtja, greqishtja, dhe kohet e fundit edhe arabishtja. Persa u takon arteve marciale, vazhdon te praktikohet SAMBO, nje perzierje kjo e arteve marciale evropiane (box anglez, mundje klasike, savate) me arte aziatike (judo, karate, kung-fu, aiki-do) dhe rrethe 25 mundje tradicionale nga Lindja e Mesme dhe popullata te ndryshme te ish BS. Pervec kesaj shume operatore jane sportiste te federuar per arte marciale si wu-shu, krav-maga, kali, street-fighting, tae-kun-do, duke perfaqesuar Shqiperine ne aktivitete te ndryshme nderkombetare. Sniper, Zhytes, Alpiniste, Xhenjere, Kinofile jane inkursore, me me shume stervitjen specifike ne specialitetet e tyre. Zhytes, Alpiniste dhe Kinofile, pervec rroleve operative, kane dhene nje ndihme te cmuar ne rast fatkeqesish natyrore si permbytje, termete dhe orteke, ne operacionet e shpetimit dhe rekuperimit te personave te humbur. 

NJE ARMATIM HETEROGJEN. 

Fillimisht armatimi baze i 326 ishte ai tipik i Forcave te armatosura shqiptare, AKS dhe AKMS e pistoleta TT 33. Si armatim special perdorej sniperi Dragunov, thika-pistolete M 316, pistoleta Makharov, Stechkin ne kal 9,2x18 PM 54. U perdor edhe nje sasi Colt Government 1911 cal .45 ACP (11,43 mm) dhe Browning HP 35 cal 9 Luger, te marra si ndihme gjate Luftes se Dyte Bot, dhe qe nuk ishin perdorur deri ne krijimin e 326, dhe Walter P-38 trofe lufte, edhe kjo ne cal 9 Luger. Pas 1990 filloi adoptimi i armatimit perendimor, si pump-action riot gun cal 12 Magnum, pistoleta paralizuese elektrike dhe pajisje antisomoza italiane e franceze. Nga 1992 arriten sniper te nje cilesie fantastike, te pajisura me dylbi dite dhe nate. Ne te njejten kohe u adoptuan edhe 2 arme qe jane adoptuar nga te gjitha njesite antiterroriste te botes si pistoleta Beretta 92 FS dhe SMG (sub machine gun - automatik me fishek pistolete) gjermane te markes me te mire ne bote, Heckler und Koch MP5 dhe MPK te gjitha keto ne kal 9 Luger. Municionet 9 Luger te perdorura jane Fiocchi italiane, Meico shqiptare dhe municione Hollow Point (expansive) te prodhimit francez. Zgjedhja e pistoletes mbetet personale, mjaft qe te jete ne cal 9 Luger. Perdoren pistoleta te shkelqyeshme si Sig-Sauer P226, Glock 17, Jericho, Walter P99, CZ 75, H&K USP etj. Per vetembrojtje jashte sherbimit, si arme te dyte ne operacione me uniforme, apo per operacione speciale me rroba civile, shpesh operatoret perdorin pistoleta te dimensioneve me te vogla si Makharov, Walter PPK kal 9x17 Short, Smith&Wesson bodyguard o Ladysmith kal 38 Special etj. Reparti ka AIK (arme individuale kembesorie - automatik me fishek pushke) si Colt M-4 amerikane, SIG 551 zvicerane, austriaken Steyr AUG (Arme Universal Gewehr  pushke universale per ushtrine), ne cal 5,56x45 NATO te gjitha keto arme te adoptuara nga Forcat Speciale ushtarake israeliane, britanike, americane, francese, germane, italiane etj. 
Por pergjithesisht operatoret nuk e preferojne shume kete tip fisheku. Ne nderhyrjet ne banesa perdorin arme ne cal 9 Luger dhe riot-gun cal 12 Magnum, kurse ne operacionet ne terren si postoblloqe dhe "gjuetine" e personave shume te kerkuar, operatoret preferojne arme ne cal 7,62x39 M43 (fisheku i kallashnikovit). Kjo per aresyen se fisheku M43 ka me shume fuqi shpuese se 5,56 NATO. Ky opinion i perforcuar nga eksperienca e SAS ne Irlanden e Veriut, ku H&K 53 ne kal 5,56 NATO, i perdorur nga SAS, nuk arrinte te shponte makinat e terroristeve. Fillimisht SAS perdoren FAL argjentinas cal 7,62x51 NATO (fusil automatique leggere-AIK tipik i botes perendimore) trofe nga lufta e Falkland, versioni per parashutistet me tyte te shkurter dhe qyte te paloseshme (anglezet, rast unik ne histori kishin te njejten arme si argjentinasit, e emeruar nga ushtria angleze L1A1, dhe e prodhuar vetem ne versionin standart nga Royal Small Arms Factory Enfield, per kete aresye SAS perdorte versionin argjentinas, me i shkurter e me praktik edhe per qyten qe palosej anash) dhe me vone gjermanja Heckler&Koch prodhoi posacerisht per SAS nje variant te posacem me tyte te shkurter te Gewehr 3 edhe kjo ne cal 7,62x51 NATO e njohur si MC51 (maschine carbine) ose si G3K (gewehr 3 kurz  pushka 3 e shkurter). Pra ne qoftese superioriteti logjistik i municionit 5,56x45 NATO ne fushe ushtarake eshte fakt i sigurte dhe i pakundershtueshem, per disa tipe operacionesh i vjetri 7,62x39 M43 eshte me i pershtatshem. Thikat jane Gerber, Camillus, Fox, Randall, dhe prodhime artizanale shqiptare, shpesh here te blera nga vete operatoret sipas preferencave te tyre. Luftimit me arme te ftohte i jepet nje rendesi e vecante, dhe gjuajtjes me thike, ku shume operatore mund te sfidojne nje akrobat cirku. Stervitja per shpetimin e pengjeve kryhet me municion luftarak, ku rrolin e pengut e luajne me radhe vete operatoret. Jane ndertuara shume "killing-room", apo siç quhen nga operatoret e RENEA-s "dhoma SAS", ku pikerisht ne to behet stervitja per shpetimin e pengjeve. Praktikohet vazhdimisht e ashtuquajtura "qitje ne besim", ku dy grupe operatoresh vihen ne rresht perballe njeri tejtrit, dhe qellojne me municion luftarak ne tabelat e vendosura ne mes te tyre. Jeleku antiplumb dhe kaska balistike jane te njejtet e perdorur nga GSG-9 (sigurisht nje fakt garancie per nje cilesi shume te mire) me te vertete te renda, por ndalojne nje predhe 30-06. Per komunikimet perdoren radio te kriptuara. Perdoret e gjitha gama e flash-bang stunt-grenade, gazit lotsjelles dhe municioneve jo-vdekjeprurese, maska antigas angleze Avalon SF-10, veshje antizjarr (e njejta e perdorur nga GIS dhe NOCS), doreza antizjarr antiprerje te ndryshme. Kellefet taktike kryesisht blihen nga vete operatoret sipas preferencave te tyre, kryesisht Eagle amerikane, Vega Holster dhe Radar italiane. Ne situata te vecannta parashikohet perdorimi i mitralozeve RPD cal 7,62x39 e RPK cal 7,62x54 Russian. Parku i makinave eshte i perbere nga fuoristrada Mitsubishi, autoblindo te ndryshme, furgone Iveco, dhe lloje te ndryshme makinash civile per operacionet speciale me rroba civile. Per operacionet ne det perdoren gomone Zodiac dhe motoskafe shume te shpejte qe u jane sekuestruar kontrabandisteve. Sipas rretahnave, Marina Ushtarake mund te vere ne dispozicion te Repartit mjete te ndryshme lundruese. Helicopteret jane MI 8 (duke u zevendesuar me Puma) dhe Bell. Nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe RENEA te posedoje arme dhe mjete te tjera, por per aresye qe kuptohen lehte duhet te mbeten Top Secret. Per te njejtat aresye sigurie operative, taktikat e fotografuara jane thjesht simulime. 
KY ARTIKULL U DEDIKOHET TE GJITHE ANETAREVE TE RENEA-S, TE CILET NE EMER TE LIGJIT, DETYRES DHE NDERIT RREZIKOJNE C'DO DITE JETET E TYRE DHE TE FAMILJEVE TE TYRE. EMRAT E TYRE DUHET TE MBETEN SEKRET, POR SEKRETE NUK DUHET TE MBESIN DEDIKIMI, DEVOTSHMERIA DHE TRIMERIA E TYRE. I DEDIKOHET VECANERISHT TE RENEVE TE REPARTIT, USHTAR LULEZIM R. SULOLLARI (1991), N/OFICER ARBEN N. UJKA (1993), KAPITEN ELAM S. ELEZI (1998) DHE FAMILJEVE TE TYRE. 
ZOTI I PASTE NE LAVDINE E TIJ! 

OPERACIONET 

JANAR 1991 
Revolte ne burgun e Shenkollit; kriminele te armatosur marrin disa gardiane peng. Mediat e gjithe botes i kishin syte te drejtuar nga Shqiperia. Qeveria e atehereshme dergon 326 dhe situata u vu nen kontroll pa gjakderdhje vetem me lotsjelles dhe plumba plastik. I vetmi i plagosur qe nje operator i Repartit, i cili eshte edhe sot ne sherbim. 
NENTOR 1992 
Gjate permbytjeve qe goditen shume zona te Shqipewrise, RENEA me helikoptere dhe gomone, ne kushte kohe dhe veshtrimi shume te veshtira, shperndau ushqime, veshembathje dhe asistence mjeksore mijera te shperngulurve. Nje shembull guximi qe ai i nje operatori (i vrare nga nje kriminel ne Gusht 1993), i cili u hodh ne ujin e akullt, dhe u shpetoi jeten tre barinjeve qe po mbyteshin. 
PRILL 1996 
Gjate takimit te presidentit Scalfaro me homologun e ti Berisha ne Tirane, nje i cekuilibruar i armatosur me nje bombe dore pa sigurese, kerkoi qe te afrohe presidenteve. menjehere personalitetet u larguan nga skena, dhe ndersa nje oficer i RENEA-s negocionte me te cekuilibruarin, operatore tjere arriten ta c'armatosin, dhe ti vene siguresen bombes. 
JANAR 1997 Nje studente ne krize depresive, kercenonte se donte te vetevritej me nje bombe dore te ciles i kishte hequr siguresen. Nderhyrja e RENEA-s zgjedh situaten pa gjakderdhje. 
VITI 1997 
Gjate revoltave, RENEA ngarkohet qe te rekuperoje arin dhe vlerat monetare nga te gjitha bankat e Shqiperise dhe ti sillte ne Banken Qendrore ne Tirane ku ishin te sigurta. RENEA kreu misionin me furgone IVECO te pablinduar, dhe nuk humbi asnje qindarke. Rekuperimi i ketyre vlerave (shume i rendesishem per ekonomine shume te dobet shqiptare) me furgone te pablinduar, ne momente kur turma e terbuar vrau dhjetera police, kujtohet nga Reparti si "operacioni kamikaze". 
Te njejtin vit, 90% i Komisariateve u shkaterrua nga turmat. RENEA i rimori njeri pas tjetrit nen kontroll, rithirri ne sherbim te gjithe policet, rivuri ne fuksion sistemet e sigurise dhe te trasmetimit. Ne shume nga keto Komisariate, operatoret riparuan personalisht zyrat e demtuara. 
1998-99 
Sebashku me forca te tjera te policise, RENEA shkaterron njera pas tjetres bandat qe kishin paralizuar rruget e vendit. 
KORRIK 1998 
Arrestimi i 5 terroristeve islamike egjiptiane te lidhur me rrjetin e Bin Ladenit, she te kerkuar nga policite e gjithe botes. 

MARS 1999 
Tre kriminele vrasin per nje dite tre police dhe kater shtetas shqiptare. Ngujohen ne nje shtepi, dhe marrin peng nje cift me femijen e tyre 7 muajsh. Nderhyn RENEA dhe cliron pengjet. Gjate konfliktit vriten tre kriminelet. 
MAJ 1999 
Nje emigrant shqiptar ne Greqi, zihet me punedhenesin i cili kishte kohe qe s'e paguante. Denoncohet ne polici, ku keqtrajtohet nga policet greke, keqtrajtime te cilat i shkaktojne impotence. Kthehet ne Shqiperi ku armatoset me nje AK 47 dhe dy bomba dore. Rikthehet ne Selanik ku merr peng nje autobus me 14 persona. Qeveria greke i jep 250000 $ qe kishte kerkuar dhe e lejon te futet ne territorin shqiptar sebashku me pengjet. Ne periferi te Tiranes negociatoret kerkojne ta bindin qe te leshojne pengjet, por pengmarresi vret nje peng, dhe eliminohet menjehere me nje qitje sniper. 
1999 
Arrestim i Zani aushit dhe i shume kapobandava te tjere 
1999 
Arrestim i nje grupi kriminelesh qe kishin sekuestruar e me pas leshuar nje funksionar te Policise Shqiptare. 
1999 
Per mandat te prokurorise italiane, arrestohet nje person i dyshuar per vrasjen e tre policeve ne Udine. Edhe pse doli i paimplikuar me kete krim, ky person do pergjigjet para Drejtesise per shume vepra penale 
2000-2001 
Ne tre operacione te ndryshme, arrestohen tre te dyshuar si te implikuar ne vrasjen e deputetit te opozites Azem Hajdari. Rendesia e ketyre operacioneve qendron ne faktin se vrasja e Hajdarit, mbetet nje problem mjaft i mprehte ne Shqiperi. 
SHKURT 2001 
Gjate operacionit "Journey Italia", shkaterrohet nje bande narko-trafikantesh shqiptaro-amerikane, te cilet ne bashkepunim me kartelin e Medelinit, mafioze shqiptare dhe italiane, po krijonin ne Shqiperi nje qender nderkombetare te trafikut te kokaines. RENEA arreston te gjithe personat e implikuar, mes tyre nje funksionar te larte te Policise Shqiptare, qe kishte marre arratine. 
JANAR 2002 RENEA shkaterron nje banda narkotrafikantesh qe sillte ne Itali 100 kg heroine per rruge. Sekuestrohen rreth 1000 kg heroinie e paster. 
1991-2002 
Gjate ketyre viteve, RENEA ka siguruar udhetimin e qendrimin e shume VIP-ave ne Shqiperi si James Baker, Gjon Pali II, Skalfaro, Peres de Kuelar, Blair, Allbright etj 

DIDASKALITE E FOTOGRAFIVE 
1- Nje skuader sniper komplete eshte e perbere nga komandanti, vezhguesi dhe qitesi. 
2- Nje inkursor (nderhyres) dhe nje sniper me "Triciklin" maskota (c'do njesi ushtarake, sidomos forca speciale dhe reparte antike me tradita kane nje kafshe si fatsjelles, quhet maskote) e Repartit. Konja, se ciles i mungon nje kembe, konsiderohet nga elementet e Repartit si nje arme e tmerrshme kunder....syrit te lig. 
3- Nje skuader prej 5 elementesh gjate stervitjes per shpetim pengu. Elementi pa mbrojtje balistike, luan rolin e pengut. 
4- Nje skuader nderhyrje komplete. Elementi i dyte ka nje "ariet" per shqyerjen e portave. Meqenese eshte i paarmatosur, mbrohet nga agjenti me nje pump-action riot gun 
5- Skuadra Sniper ne aksion, vezhguesi gjen objektivin, qitesi e inkuadron me Sako TRG-n e tij, komandanti koordinon operacionin. 
6- Stervitja parashikon aplikimin e taktikave te arrestimit me rroba civile, operacion delikat, pasi shpesh boset kriminele udhetojne me eskorte. 
7- Pajisjet e SWAT-ve shqiptare jane shume moderne. Agjenti i armatosur me nje Beretta 92 FS ka nje kaske balistike me komunikues te integruar 
8- Dy operatore pergatiten te nderhyjne. Vini re se si per te krijuar realizem dhe veshtiresi ne dritaret e "dhomes SAS", jane vendosur perde dhe vazo me lule, sigurisht nje pengese per shikimin. 
9- Mbrojtjet balistike jane shume te renda, por te nevojshme meqenese kriminaliteti ka disponibilitet armesh potente. 
10- Si shume forca tjera speciale te impenjuara ne ambient urban, RENEA perdor SMG (automatik me fishek pistolete) gjermane Heckler und Koch MP 5 cal 9 Luger te pajisur me ndricues taktik dhe kolimator opto-elektronik

----------


## Lezhjani

Po bej ca korrigjime qe bursa 33 ne menyre jo te vullneteshme ka bere. 
Quhem Pellumb Z. Nili emaili im eshte pznili@hotmail.com. 
Qe te besh pjese ne RENEA duhet te kalosh 12 javet e seleksionit, dhe pastaj qe te jesh anetar efektiv i repartit duhet te stervitesh edhe per 9 muaj te tjere ne gjuhe, trasmetime, fotografi, te gjithe gamen e stervitjes fizike, ca gjera qe nuk mund te thuhen, psikologji dhe negocim. 
Ndersa vetem pas dy vjetesh qe nje agjent eshte anetar efektiv, pra pas tre vjetesh qe ka filluar stervitjen ne repart, nje agjent mund te marre pjese ne nje shpetim pengu. 
Nuk kam paraqitur Shqiperine si Kolumbi, megjithese i ngjet shume, por doja te nenvizoja qe megjithese ne vendin tone ka nje kriminalitet te eger e determinuar nga shume faktore, ka njerez qe lene koken per te miren e pergjitheshme. 
Me respekt P.Z.Nili

----------


## Anton

Nga reparti 326 kam kujtime te "kendshme" ne vitet 90, por kjo eshte histori.

Te falenderoj per informacionet.

Ne duhet te bejme me shume shume me shume per policet e oficeret te rrezikojne jeten per te siguruar ligjshmerine.

----------


## Lezhjani

Edhe une kam kujtime te kendeshme, te busti, te blloku, te ambasadat! Por nuk kane pranuar te qellojne mbi popullin, edhe pse moren urdher te tille. Ata ishin ushtare dhe i bindeshin urdherave, kush nuk bindet denohet, e ne rast lufte pushkatohet.

----------


## Anton

Te falenderoj per kete informacion.

Por te lutem pse nuk del e verteta?



Kush dha urdher kush ishte ai komantant apo polic qe nuk zbatoi urdhrin?

A ka shkuar kush ta falenderoje me vone?

Une per vete nuk e dija kete fakt dhe po i falenderoj nga zemra megjithese me vonese.
Ata qe kane kundershtuar jane treguar trima i lumte respektin me te madh.

----------


## Lezhjani

I dashur Anton.
Mbase te dukem cinik, por jeta eshte plot me kesi njerez qe bejne nje veper te mire ne heshtje dhe qu nuk ua dine kurre.
Psh, 326 mori urdher qe me 2 prill 91 te shkonte ne Shkoder dhe te hapte zjarr, komandanti i saj ( jugas dhe komunist i bindur) e ndaloi per me se tre kater ore repartin ne Torovice, dhe me vone u kthye pa shkuar hic ne shkoder. Ate dite u vrane 4 vete, perjashto Arben Brocin qe eshte vrare me snajper o nga Sigurimi o nga spiunazhi serb, ende nuk dihet. Por sikur keta te 326 te ishin bisha e ti bindeshin verberisht urdherit, 2 prilli do te ishte dhjetera e mbase qindra here me i zi sa c'eshte.
Nuk jam komunist, e po deshe te dish me shume per  ua visito sitin tim. Por respektoj shume profesionalitetin, sidomos kur eshte ne sherbim te shoqerise. asnje force rendi ne bote, nuk eshte e paperlyer, por duhet nderuar kush ve shpirtin ne sherbim te komunitetit.
Yti P.

----------


## Anton

Dhe une si i djathte qe jam kam respekt shume te madh per ushtrine e policine.
Dhe jam i bindur se ne nuk do te behemi kurre shtet normal ne rast se nuk arrijme te krijojme nje polici profesionale e jo polici politike.

Une per vete me kujtohet ne vitet 80 kur indinjohesha shume per gjendjen e te oficerave te ushtrise shqiptare. Poshterim i poshterimeve asnje respekt nuk kishte ndaj tyre.
Me falni se po dal jashte teme, eshte teme me vete poshterimi komunist ndaj ushtrise.

Le te diskutojme per sot.

Dhe sot jam akoma i tmerruar nga gjendja qe eshte policija sot ne Atdhe.
Kam mbledhur disa artikuj , por nuk i kam tani ketu.

Problemi kardial mbetet politizimi.

Se harrova,

si eshte adresa e sitit?

----------


## Lezhjani

http://digilander.iol.it/albanianfirearms/

----------


## Tannhauser

Artikull interesant ky per RENEA-n dhe i ralle. Megjithate do doja te beja disa verejtje.




> MAJ 1999 
> Nje emigrant shqiptar ne Greqi, zihet me punedhenesin i cili kishte kohe qe s'e paguante. Denoncohet ne polici, ku keqtrajtohet nga policet greke, keqtrajtime te cilat i shkaktojne impotence. Kthehet ne Shqiperi ku armatoset me nje AK 47 dhe dy bomba dore. Rikthehet ne Selanik ku merr peng nje autobus me 14 persona. Qeveria greke i jep 250000 $ qe kishte kerkuar dhe e lejon te futet ne territorin shqiptar sebashku me pengjet. Ne periferi te Tiranes negociatoret kerkojne ta bindin qe te leshojne pengjet, por pengmarresi vret nje peng, dhe eliminohet menjehere me nje qitje sniper.


Ne kete aksion, per mendimin tim RENEA dhe repartet e FNSH-se treguan profesionalizem te ulet.

Ne radhe te pare, nga ana e imazhit shume police nuk ishin veshur posacerisht, disa ishin pa jelek antiplumb, kurse disa te tjere ne vend te maskes kishin corape (!) dhe geta grash (!).

Ne radhe te dyte, shkembimi i informacioneve me policine greke ishte shume i dobet (dhe ketu ka shume faj dhe pala greke). Policet shqiptare nuk kishin identifikuar kriminelin.

Pengu nuk u vra nga krimineli por nga nje polic i veshur civil qe u afrua nga dera e pare, ne te djathte te autobuzit. Pengu u plagos nga krimineli dhe tentoi te zbriste nga autobuzi. Ne kete moment policia mendoi se kishte te bente me kriminelin qelloi mbi pengun (duke bertitur nje polic: E ke ne dere, e ke ne dere) duke e lene te vdekur.

Krimineli nuk u eliminua me qitje snajper por vetem u plagos rende. Qitja ishte shume e rrezikshme pasi autori mbante ne duar nje granate (e cila per fat te mir nuk plasi) pa sigurese.

Pas kesaj RENEA u fut ne autobuz nga dera e prapme dhe duke pare kriminelin te gjunjezuar pyeti nje penge (ne greqisht) dhe i tha: Αυτος ειναι?=Ky eshte? Me pergjigjen pozitive te pengut RENEA qelloi ne koke kriminelin duke e lene te vdekur.

Per mendimin tim RENEA as qe e mori parasysh jeten e pengjeve ne kete aksion.

Pse nuk keni shkruar per aksionin ne fshatin Lazarat te RENEA-s ku u plagosen me shume nga gjysma e policeve dhe u transferuan ne Janine (1998)?

P.S Per banken e gjirokastres nuk bene gje por nejse

----------


## Iliriani

> Artikull interesant ky per RENEA-n dhe i ralle. Megjithate do doja te beja disa verejtje.
> Ne kete aksion, per mendimin tim RENEA dhe repartet e FNSH-se treguan profesionalizem te ulet.Ne radhe te pare, nga ana e imazhit shume police nuk ishin veshur posacerisht, disa ishin pa jelek antiplumb, kurse disa te tjere ne vend te maskes kishin corape (!) dhe geta grash (!).
> Ne radhe te dyte, shkembimi i informacioneve me policine greke ishte shume i dobet (dhe ketu ka shume faj dhe pala greke). Policet shqiptare nuk kishin identifikuar kriminelin.
> Pengu nuk u vra nga krimineli por nga nje polic i veshur civil qe u afrua nga dera e pare, ne te djathte te autobuzit. Pengu u plagos nga krimineli dhe tentoi te zbriste nga autobuzi. Ne kete moment policia mendoi se kishte te bente me kriminelin qelloi mbi pengun (duke bertitur nje polic: E ke ne dere, e ke ne dere) duke e lene te vdekur.
> Krimineli nuk u eliminua me qitje snajper por vetem u plagos rende. Qitja ishte shume e rrezikshme pasi autori mbante ne duar nje granate (e cila per fat te mir nuk plasi) pa sigurese.
> Pas kesaj RENEA u fut ne autobuz nga dera e prapme dhe duke pare kriminelin te gjunjezuar pyeti nje penge (ne greqisht) dhe i tha: Αυτος ειναι?=Ky eshte? Me pergjigjen pozitive te pengut RENEA qelloi ne koke kriminelin duke e lene te vdekur.
> Per mendimin tim RENEA as qe e mori parasysh jeten e pengjeve ne kete aksion.
> Pse nuk keni shkruar per aksionin ne fshatin Lazarat te RENEA-s ku u plagosen me shume nga gjysma e policeve dhe u transferuan ne Janine (1998)?
> P.S Per banken e gjirokastres nuk bene gje por nejse


 
Dy aksionet qe greku Tann mesiper ka mare, JANE TE DYJA PER FAJ TE POLITIKES.

RENEA punon ne nje teren ku kallashi [arma me e forte e kemsorise] eshte kudo, e antitanku etj etj, e kane kapur shume kriminel shume te rrezikshem ne aksione shume te sukseshme.
Se sfidat e bejne nje force me profesionale e i japin eksperience.
Keto dy aksionet e mesiperme ndoshta jane dy te vetmet jo pozitive.

1-ai me pengjet qe erdhi nga greqia, qe faj i politikes, andej e kendej, e shume veta dyshojne se ai u fut ne shqiperi per tu eleminuar, e per te shpetuar politikanet ne greqi se ne shqiperi ne ato kohe behej cdo gje.

Tanet o te mos ta kishin pranuar fare, ose e pranuan ta linin te ikte, qofte se do kapej me vone, e plus sic doli nuk kishte ndonje qellim te vriste pengjet e skishe pse rezikoje jeten e tyre.

Ajo qe ndodhi perfundoi u be skandal ne greqi.

2-ne Lazarat Forcat Speciale te Rendit [nuk e di qe RENEA] u futen ne ate pune, nga drejtusi i korruptuar i  policise se gjirokastres, i cili kishte pasur ca konflikte personale , pune kontrabande e nje maun qe qe i tij, ishte mare nga disa ne Lazarat, e polica vajti te mirrte ate.
E nuk e dinin  se ne Lazarat, ne hyrje, qe eshte i hapur e shume i fortifikuar ne kodra e fund fshati nuk hyhet me nje repart me 20 vet.
Kjo per faj te policise lokale qe i genjeu qellimin e te dhena per aksjonin.

Per kete shefi i forcave speciale mori ato e iku ne Tirane e pasi u zu e goditi kete drejtus lokal policie qe i futi keta ne kurth per interesat e tij.

Asnje nga te plagosurit nuk vajti ne Janine,po Tirane, e fal zotit ajo mbaroi pa te vrare.

Ne piken e Kakavijes, ne 97, pas disa muajsh rremujash ne shqiperi, policet grek ishin me antiplumb, e i kerkuan policeve tane te shikonin sa i mbronte ai nga kallashi, e vune ate ne nje vend e gjuajten me kallash e plumbat vajten tej per tej.
U skandalizuan se antiplumbat e tyre qene per arme me te ulta.

Shiko ne ca tereni punon policia e forcat speciale shqiptare e jane per tu lavderuar per kurajon punen qe bejne.



 Po qe per forca policore, shiko ato greket o Than greku, qe u iku nje i prangosur ne makinen e blinduar te burgut , i mori armen  policit e vrau dhe ate.
Megjithese forcat greke kane mare trajnimin me te mire e pare te medha nga bota ne prag te olimpiades e me pare.

Mire ne shqiperi se ndodhen ato qe ndodhen u vodhen dhe banka, po ne greqi, vidhen banka me arme perdite??!!

----------


## dyl shapka

Pellumb!

Te uroj .... nje post i rralle. Shume veta nuk e kane idene ( edhe une mes tyre) sepse kemi kaq kohe lard vendit dhe realiteti shqiptar tani per ne eshte i mjegullt.
Interesan dhe informativ. 

Pershendetje!

----------


## i_pakapshem

Nqftse nuk gabohem Skerdilaid LLagami ka qene me R.E.N.E.A gjithashtu. Ne 98 e la repartin dhe shkoi te luftonte ne kosove ku u be komandant i nje njesie.  Atje njihesh me nofken "komandant shpendi".  Luftoi ne zonat me te keqia te kosoves dhe vetem emri i tij i fuste tmerrin serbve.  Gjithashtu luftoin edhe ne luften e Maqedonise, ku humbi jeten nje nje aksion.  Ne kosove tani forcat speciale te ushtrise kosovare titullohen "Shpendi".

----------


## Antimafia

Lezhjani


Artikulli qe ke prure ketu eshte me te vertet shume interesant.

Ke nje lapsus ne perkthim ( diktatura e vendosur ne Shqiperi qe nga viti 1944, perkthehet :...diktatura e vendosur ne Shqiperi qe nga viti 1994).
----------------------

Personalisht e rrespektoj dhe admiroj  R.E.N.E.A-n e sotme me te njejten menyre sic bej per te gjithe ata profesioniste, te cilet bejne per shoqerine gjera qe nuk mund ti bej cdo njeri. ( Disa qindra njerez qe bejne ate qe nuk kane aftesi ta bejne 2,5 milion shqiptare mbi 18 vjec: kirurg, inxhinier konstruktor, artiste, R.E.N.E.A.-iste, pilot etj.etj)

Ky rrespekt nuk ka lidhje fare me rrezikun qe ka per jeten ushtrimi i profesionit.
(Cdo shofer profesionist, cdo pilot, cdo  minator, cdo ndertues etj. etj. kur del ne mengjes nga shtepia per te fituar buken e kalamajve nuk e di se cfar i ka rezervuar fati ate dite.
Ne Gjermani vdesin rreth 8500 njerez ne vit nga aksidentet automobilistike.
GSG-9 ne 33 vjet(1973-2006)  numron 1 efektiv te vrare ne 1993 dhe dy te zhdukur qe nga 10 Prilli 2004 ne Irak)

--------------------------

Qe forcat e batalionit 326 nuk qelluan mbi qytetaret e parmatosur shqiptare, ne Tirane (ambasadat,busti, monumenti) apo ne Shkoder bene mire.
Por nuk me duket nje dicka per tu krenuar.
Njeriu krenohet me veprat e mira qe ka bere, jo me veprat e keqija qe nuk i ka bere. (Fatos Lubonja, Spartak Ngjela, Pjeter Arbnori duhet tja dine per nder Enver Hoxhes, qe i la ne jete dhe nuk i pushkatoi si shume te tjere???)

--------------------------

Kam njohur nga afer efetiva te 326 dhe kam shok nje komandant grupi grupi  te R.E.N.E.A

Ndryshimi eshte si nata me diten.

Ata te 326 ishin : " ... hajde dru me pre. Kush ka dru me pre  :djall sarkastik:  "

Ky shoku i R.E.N.E.A-s : Shkolle per oficer ne Turqi. Specializim 1,5 vjet ne Gjermani. 6 gjuhe (Anglisht, Frengjisht, Gjermanisht, Turqisht, Greqisht, Italisht).
Pergatitja fizike (kryqezim i Ariut me Leopardin)

----------


## miko

> Forcat Speciale te policise greke (EKAM) jane sot nga me te pergatiturat ne bote.


Si the si ...?  :pa dhembe:  

Këto Ekamit-es nuk ishin ata ngordhalaqët që kërkonin atë Rusin (që hoqi qafe 2 policë) 3-4 ditë....dhe e gjetën vetëm 50-10 metra larg vendit të ngjarjes të vrarë.Ata bandillat kërkonin në drejtim krejt të kundërt  :pa dhembe:  




> Edhe RENEA trajnohet bashke me EKAM.



As mos marrësh mundimin të krahasosh çunat e RENEAS me ato langaraqët që janë të mirë vetëm për të gjuajtur ndonjë pensionist nëpër protesta.Pastaj po ta marrim dhe nga krahasimi i efeçiencës në punë këtë dy formacione janë si nata me ditën (në favor të Reneas) edhe pse buxheti që i akordohet forcave greke në krahasim me atë shqiptare është shumë herë më i madh.  :i qetë:  


Shko o Tannhauser shko (të mbarosh qullin se tu ftoh) pa lëri këto "fusha" se stë takojnë...

----------


## mad

> Pse RENEA perdor tre veta per sniper (qites, vrojtues dhe komandat) kur forcat me te shumta ne bote perdorin dy (qites, vrojtues)?


nese mundem...eshte e vertete kjo qe thua, qe sipas modelit amerikan, njeri eshte vrojtues dhe tjetri eshte gjuajtes, por si rregullore eshte qe keta te dy te nderrojne vendet here pas here, qe syri mos pesoje lodhje. pajisja e grupit me 3 veta, eshte e sigurt qe ndodh vetem ne zonat urbane, ku distancat jan rreth 100m, ndoshta edhe me te vogla, dhe keto ne keto situata gjenden forcat e nderhyrjes se shpejte ose ato policore. nje sniper, me kuptimin e plote te fjales, nuk di vetem te gjuaje mire, por edhe te maskohet (kamuflohet) dhe gjithashtu edhe te fshihet dhe te levize ne terren i padalluar. dhe ne keto raste, sniperi asnjehere nuk keshillohet i shoqeruar. ne ambientet e luftes, sniperi me detyre vetjake eshte komplet i pavarur nga pjesa tjeter. ne rast te kundert, detyra e tij do ishte te mbulonte nga nje distance mesatare nderhyrjen e kembesorise.

nje komandant aty mbi cati eshte i tepert, sepse ne kete menyre, ndoshta edhe indirekte, nuk vleresohen dhe ka dyshime mbi aftesite vendimmarrese dhe vepruese te gjuajtesit. gjithsesi, gjuajtesi dhe veshguesi kane kontakt radio te vazhdueshem me qendren logjistike te levizshme, ndaj edhe aty mund te raportojne cdo gje, dhe prej nga ku mund te marrin urdherin.

me duket se kam dale pak nga tema!

{^_^}

----------


## Nice_Boy

Polici Shqiptare apo Italiane?

----------


## Tannhauser

> Shko o Tannhauser shko (t&#235; mbarosh qullin se tu ftoh) pa l&#235;ri k&#235;to "fusha" se st&#235; takojn&#235;...


Po he mer Rambo, qe na dole dhe analist i forcave speciale, beje ti krahasimin...

Pse vijne elemente te RENEA ne Greqi e trajnohen?

Mire artikullin qe se lexove por fotografite nuk i pe? (Po flas per faqen 141 ku thuhet se midis te tjerave RENEA trajnohet me EKAM-in grek)





> nje komandant aty mbi cati eshte i tepert, sepse ne kete menyre, ndoshta edhe indirekte, nuk vleresohen dhe ka dyshime mbi aftesite vendimmarrese dhe vepruese te gjuajtesit. gjithsesi, gjuajtesi dhe veshguesi kane kontakt radio te vazhdueshem me qendren logjistike te levizshme, ndaj edhe aty mund te raportojne cdo gje, dhe prej nga ku mund te marrin urdherin.


Keshtu them dhe une, se kur kane kontakt me oficerin e operacionit pse duhet nje element i trete (komandant)?

----------


## miko

> Po he mer Rambo, qe na dole dhe analist i forcave speciale, beje ti krahasimin...


Unë s'kam për të bërë asnjë krahasim i nderuar Tannhauser,sepse nuk hyj në rangun e "Rambove" e as të "Specialistëve".Thjesht hodha opinion tim duke patur njohuri të kufizuara rreth këtyre dy njësive antiterrorr.Ti nqs ke më shumë informata (sidomos për ata të Ekam-it ) falë "profesionit" a "njohurive" personale kjo pastaj është tjetër punë...

Dhe fundja fundit nuk na interesojnë...lol





> Pse vijne elemente te RENEA ne Greqi e trajnohen?


Pse vijnë thua..??!!

E po ku ta di unë o derëzi,edhe nqs kanë ardhur me siguri për t'u hapur pak sytë atyre qorrave të Ekam-it se si luftohet me individët negativë të shoqërisë,si sillen rezultate etj etj.Dmth më shqip thënë,për tu mësuar ndonjë gjë mavrive (si thoni dhe jua andej) se ngelën duke rrahur pensionista e protestuesë....  :uahaha:  




> Mire artikullin qe se lexove por fotografite nuk i pe? (Po flas per faqen 141 ku thuhet se midis te tjerave RENEA trajnohet me EKAM-in grek)


Hmmmmm nuk duhet të të përgjigjem në mënyrë të tillë por e meriton.

Je shumë arrogant e shumë i paturpshëm kur akuzon të tjerët.S'të vjen turp xhanën,je dhe goxha burrë...

Hapi kokërdhokët e lexo tërë artikullin (në shqip),dhe nqs në tërë artikullin më gjen qoftë dhe një mencionim të vetëm për Ekam-in unë të heq kapelen.Në paragrafin përkatës autori i shkrimit ka bërë nbjë devijim në përkthim kështu që unë duke u bazuar gjithmonë në artikullin (shqip) nuk pashë asgjë tjetër veçse një "Përfaqsim në aktivitete të ndryshme ndërkombëtare" dhe diçka të ngjashme me "Bashkëpunim ndërkombëtar".Ja dhe paragrafi përkatës...




> *SKUADRAT E NDERHYRJES* 
> 
> Skuadra baze e nderhyrjes eshte e perbere prej 5 operatoresh, por sipas rrethanave, mund te krijohen skuadra prej 3-9 operatoresh. Ne rrolin e nderhyresit (inkursorit), jane te stervitur te gjithe operativet e Repartit. Secili prej tyre eshte i stervitur ne perdorimin e armeve (perfshi qitjen sniper), arte marciale, CQB (close quartier battle - luftime ne vende te mbyllura), fast rope (zbritja me litar nga catite dhe helicopteri), teknika infiltrimi, mbrojtje e VIP-ave, trasmetime dhe pergjime radio, fotografi, topografi dhe lundrim tokesor, alpinizem dhe zhytje. Secili operator perballon fillimisht nje kurs 3 mujor per infermier dhe periudha te ndryshme axhornimi prane urgjencave dhe sallave te operacioneve.* I jepet shume rendesi mesimit te gjuheve te huaja, pasi vazhdimisht bashkepunohet me kolege te huaj*, ose veprohet kunder terroristeve dhe krimineleve jo-shqiptare. Italishten e flasin pothuajse te gjithe, njihen mire edhe gjermanishtja, anglishtja, greqishtja, dhe kohet e fundit edhe arabishtja. Persa u takon arteve marciale, vazhdon te praktikohet SAMBO, nje perzierje kjo e arteve marciale evropiane (box anglez, mundje klasike, savate) me arte aziatike (judo, karate, kung-fu, aiki-do) dhe rrethe 25 mundje tradicionale nga Lindja e Mesme dhe popullata te ndryshme te ish BS. Pervec kesaj *shume operatore jane sportiste te federuar per arte marciale si wu-shu, krav-maga, kali, street-fighting, tae-kun-do, duke perfaqesuar Shqiperine ne aktivitete te ndryshme nderkombetare*. Sniper, Zhytes, Alpiniste, Xhenjere, Kinofile jane inkursore, me me shume stervitjen specifike ne specialitetet e tyre. Zhytes, Alpiniste dhe Kinofile, pervec rroleve operative, kane dhene nje ndihme te cmuar ne rast fatkeqesish natyrore si permbytje, termete dhe orteke, ne operacionet e shpetimit dhe rekuperimit te personave te humbur.



Besoj se kësaj rradhe do ta vesh re devijimin e autorit....

Pra herës tjetër i nderuar kur do të replikosh shkrime të ndryshme të jesh më shumë i kujdesshëm,e sidomos kur akuzon.
Shiko,shko kthe një herë poçin e dhallës (që të ka rritur) e qetësohu,pastaj hajde e shkruaj.Nqs përsëri falë pseudocivilizimit ke lënë dhallën  të sygjeroj ta fillosh përsëri.Është i vetëm ilaç për të sjellë me këmbët në tokë...e sidomos për ju që ajo dhalla ju ka rritur  :pa dhembe:  

Ps.Ahhhh moj dhallë e shkretë ke rritur breza të tërë e tashmë të kanë tradhëtuar.E shikon sa të pabesë qenkan ca e ca... loool



Të përshëndes i nderuar e çdo të mirë  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tannhauser

Po he mer baloz, edhe njohuri te kufizuara ke edhe kot flet. Nuk e pe faqen 141 te artikullit (ne latinisht).

Nuk e pe... Une ta kam fajin tani.

Akoma me kukulla loz mer majmun (nga foto, nuk eshte ofendim) dhe me supermene (se duket se te tille ide ke per RENEA-n).

Hapi syte mer Rambo dhe lexo ketu mer http://corpidelite.altervista.org/EKAM.html

Eshte faqe italiane, qe te mos thuash se te sjell fakte greke.

----------


## Ozzy

si cdo institucion tejter shqipetar ne krahasim me EU ose USA ashtu eshte dhe renea ....as mos ja boni qefin vetes kot .........

----------

